
Warp from Cloudflare, from Hype to Scam - Tonyoh
Hi,<p>I am living in China so I was quite excited about the new VPN promised by Cloudflare.<p>Then they release it, and basically it is just added encryption on top of their DNS server.<p>So please, don&#x27;t advertise Warp as a VPN it is so lame. No geolocated server, no kill switch, not able to bypass China&#x27;s great firewall. Give me my hype back! 
It is better to stick to real VPNs like Portal, Astrill, NordVPN, any other or even local ones...<p>You can tell &quot;Warp adds an extra layer of encryption&quot; but not &quot;Warp is a new free VPN&quot;, it is very misleading the way we think of VPN.<p>Not to mention I did not see any significant speed gain between Warp and Warp+ on the benchmark tests.<p>To make an analogy, Warp is exactly like those fruit juices that advertise themselves as &quot;strawberries with bananas&quot;, when you check the ingredients you see 5% strawberries, 30% bananas, 65% apple.
======
robertcope
Straight from Cloudflare's own blog: "From a technical perspective, WARP is a
VPN. But it is designed for a very different audience than a traditional VPN.
WARP is not designed to allow you to access geo-restricted content when you’re
traveling. It will not hide your IP address from the websites you visit. If
you’re looking for that kind of high-security protection then a traditional
VPN or a service like Tor are likely better choices for you."

~~~
karmakaze
It's interesting how terms evolve. The original virtual private network (VPN)
is the business kind which WARP is. The newer, now more popularly known (and
thus traditional?) is the consumer kind. The difference between them is the
axis of the 'P'rivate part. The business VPN isolates one network from
another. The consumer one isolates the client-side from the server side.
Private-proxy would be better name for the latter but for widespread usage.

------
dgoog
+1 for calling cloudflare out on this - so sick of San Francisco scams
nowadays

------
Tonyoh
WARP is not .... WARP will not...

Apart from taking your money, does it have any utility?...

